# Problema al instalar Gentoo (kernel version?)

## LuzbeL

Hola, he tenido un problema a la hora de instalar Gentoo desde el CD NetInstall. He seguido la guiia HandBook y todo bien hasta el paso de LISTADO DE CODIGO 3.8: INSTALAR EL NUCLEO

# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzIImage /boot/<kernel version.

El problema que he tenido es que no sabia la version de mi kernel, y me quede estancado ahi. Tras ir probando diferentes versiones (un poco tonteria, la verdad), no se que paso con la consola, que se me quito lo de " livecd # " y tube que reiniciar. 

Habria alguna manera de volverme a meter a la instalacion que estaba siguiendo? Es una pena volver a hacer todo, que hice el  " emerge -e system " que me duro en compilar 7 horas XDDD.

En lo mas idiota me quedo parado, pero es que no sabia como averiguar la version del kernel.

Gracias a todos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## pelelademadera

lo que necesitas hacer es montar las particiones, y hacer el chroot.

env-update

source /etc/profile

export .... ---> sirve para no confundirse, pero no tiene ninguna funcion

continua por donde ibas

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzIImage /boot/<kernel version.
> 
> 

 

Si no entiendo mal lo que estás haciendo es copiar bzImage (¡ojo! a la ortografia) con otro nombre al directorio /boot, pero para hacer eso no necesitas saber la version del kernel, te vale cualquier nombre aunque sea "pepitogrillo" con tal de que no exista un nombre igual en ese mismo directorio, luego eso si para arrancar con el tienes que poner su nombre correctamente en grub o el cargador de arranque que tengas.

Para averiguar la versión del kernel te vas a /usr/src y haces ls -l en la salida veras que linux -->apunta a un directorio con el nombre y la version del kernel compilado.

----------

## LuzbeL

Gracias  :Very Happy:  Y para reanudar la instalacion, hay alguna manera de hacerlo??

Gracias.

P.D: Ahhhh... es esto, no?

env-update

source /etc/profile

export .... ---> s

Saludos.Last edited by LuzbeL on Thu May 13, 2010 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *LuzbeL wrote:*   

> Gracias  Y para reanudar la instalacion, hay alguna manera de hacerlo??
> 
> Gracias.

 

depende de donde lo hayas dejado pero normalmente es tan sencillo como volver a meterte en el chroot y continuar donde lo hayas dejado en el manual.

saluetes

----------

## LuzbeL

gringo, no me deja meterme al chroot.... pnongo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash , lo que me pone en el manual, y no me deja..

Por favor, necesite los pasos al pie de la letra, si no creo que no lo voy a conseguir >S

----------

## pelelademadera

lo que tenes que hacer es lo siguiente.

montas todas las particiones como dice el manual. depende de como particionaste el disco para instalar gentoo

como hiciste aca: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

o sea, si tenes el siguiente sistema:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1 --> /boot
> 
> /dev/sda2 --> /
> 
> /dev/sda3 --> /home

 

haces

```
mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

y luego entras con el chroot

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update 

source /etc/profile
```

----------

